# From Oracle to Dual Boiler



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm planning on replacing my old second hand Oracle with a brand new DB but I'm worried I may miss the auto foam steamer thingy. I also like the grind and tamp, but on the other hand with the DB I actually get to use a decent grinder. That's the main reason for the change anyway.

Has anyone done this move and what did you make of it?


----------



## Headgoboomboom (Apr 21, 2013)

Why not just use the Oracle with another grinder?


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Headgoboomboom said:


> Why not just use the Oracle with another grinder?


because I want make use of the 35% off code and replace the machine with a brand new one. I was considering another oracle


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanbag said:


> because I want make use of the 35% off code and replace the machine with a brand new one. I was considering another oracle


Is it just for you, as you can tamp and dose and steam milk = if so get a DB

Are other going to use it and need the automation = if so , get a oracle ( i wouldnt spend the cash on the newer one )


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

It's just for me in the office. My colleague may also use it to steam milk for hot chocolate but she's a quick learner!


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

I purchased a 2nd hand oracle. But had a few issues with it tamping and polishing. Plus dose was way too high at 26g. I did adjust the screw which holds the fan and did manage to get it down to 20g. But cant seem to crack the polishing and tamping adjustments. It seems to leave the fan indentation on the grinds in the PF.

I have recently got delivery of a niche grinder and got myself a new tamper so just been using that with the oracle now.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanbag said:


> It's just for me in the office. My colleague may also use it to steam milk for hot chocolate but she's a quick learner!


If you can be arsed with another grinder at work then get a db


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Is your old Oracle broken? Why are you replacing if you want the same thing?


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Is your old Oracle broken? Why are you replacing if you want the same thing?


It's not broken. I bought it secondhand to test drive it. I appears to work well but I do not know it's history. It's in reasonable cosmetic order. I like it, a lot, so considered buying a new one so I can treat it well and look after it. But, I am now considering a DB as I have a spare Compak E5 that I can make use of.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The idea of replacing a working Oracle with a new one for no other reason than having something in marginally better condition seems awfully wasteful to me. But each to their own.

A DB with a separate grinder would be a worthy upgrade of it is the extra features/better coffee you are after.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Beanbag said:


> I'm planning on replacing my old second hand Oracle with a brand new DB but I'm worried I may miss the auto foam steamer thingy.
> 
> Has anyone done this move and what did you make of it?


I've had both machines, in my experience the auto milk steaming on the Oracle is a poor substitute for steaming milk manually on the DB and one if the reasons I moved away from the Oracle.

The inbuilt grinder limits the potential of the Oracle which I got around by owning an additional stand alone grinder.

For convenience the Oracle wins, for the best coffee and microfoam a stand alone grinder and the DB win hands down ( assuming you get a decent grinder of course!)


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

GerryM said:


> I've had both machines, in my experience the auto milk steaming on the Oracle is a poor substitute for steaming milk manually on the DB and one if the reasons I moved away from the Oracle.
> 
> The inbuilt grinder limits the potential of the Oracle which I got around by owning an additional stand alone grinder.
> 
> For convenience the Oracle wins, for the best coffee and microfoam a stand alone grinder and the DB win hands down ( assuming you get a decent grinder of course!)


I've bought the DB, and will run it alongside a Compak E5.

Cheers.







)


----------

